# Summer/Winter Fish Finder



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking for one I can use for ice as well as summer in my row boat. Trying for under $200


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I use the Eagle Cuda 300... Good for checking depth.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> I use the Eagle Cuda 300... Good for checking depth.


I've got depth finder apps that are very accurate, how well is the "fish finder" part of it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a lowrance m52 or m54pro. Works great for both seasons. For $150 I got the traditional graph, flasher and gps. I rigged the transduce up to a small piece of 12in long pvc tube. Rigged up a pool noodle to let it float in the hole, much like a vex. I chose this route simply because im cheap lol and rufused to pay hundreds on a vex. $300+ buck for JUST a flasher. $150 for flasher,trad. Graph and GPS mapping leaves $150-$200 more to spend on quality rods,reels, and tackle. In the summer I mount it to my bow mount trollin motor and go bass fishing. I love ebay!


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

here you go 
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRANCE-FISHFINDER-X67C-/181316129763?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item2a374893e3&vxp=mtr"]Lowrance Fishfinder X67C | eBay[/ame]
and for another 80 bucks you can get a ice ducer so there is no monkeying around with some cobble rig

these have proven themselves on open water and on the ice as well
i have 2 of them and love them
that's such a good deal i may have to get a back up


----------



## bmacek08 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just bought the vexilar sonarphone sp100. Works well through the ice and can be trolled behind your row boat. $130 for the device and the app to view the sonar is free.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an x67 ice machine. Throw the ducer over the side of the boat in the summer. I use it mostly for depth control in the spring and summer. Works fine.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have an x67c also and got it for the same reason. I have a transducer on my boat from a cheaper model fish finder that plugged right in and worked perfectly. I love it and I think I paid $225 for it at Franks 2 years ago.


----------

